# coolest pics of a bathroom sink ever!



## agompert (Oct 29, 2009)

Comments and Critiques welcome


----------



## NateS (Oct 30, 2009)

agompert said:


> coolest pics of a bathroom sink ever!



Not so much.  You need to be careful with your title.  There have been some flat out amazing water droplet pictures on here...many of which I'm sure were done in a bathroom sink.  LaFoto is one that I can think of that has done some amazing stuff with water droplets.  These photos are okay but the lighting is pretty harsh and the images just don't look all that sharp to me.  Definitely a good start though.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with NateS.  Sorry to say but this is not the coolest I have seen.  Its a great try and definatly something worth building on.

I find the sharpness is not all there in most of the shots.
Work on getting some interesting background colours UNDER the water to make some nice relfections and colours.


----------

